# INSHORE PENSACOLA FLATS REPORT



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

When -6:00 am to 10:00 am 

Where - Grass Flats from EPA to the West

In - 3 to 8 feet of water

On - Gold Catch 2000 and DOA Popping Glow Shrimp 

Had many large fish on but DOA single hook wasn't good to me!!!!

Caught 15 +/- undersize and kept 4 in the 15" to 17" lb. range

Heavy grass showed up around 9:00 am made it a little tough 

THE FISH ARE THERE IN GOOD NUMBERS GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUSY WEEKEND!!!!!

SEE YA AT THE FISHING HOLE!!!!!!



SORRY STUCK MY FINGER IN THE WRONG HOLE..... IT HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!


----------

